

Berkeley Hackathon - CoreyReese
http://www.justin.tv/staberkeley
100 kids spent 24 hours hacking stuff together, watch the presentations.
======
elic
pretty cool judging panel with:

Trevor Blackwell (YC) Dave Fetterman (Facebook) Scott Dale and Cadir Lee
(Zynga) Vivek Wadhwa (Techcrunch)

~~~
ericzhang
AND BRIAN HARVEY.

~~~
koko775
AND PAUL TWOHEY

------
tjoozeylabs
When is this online?

